# Saw a cute white female-questions on color



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

When I was in Petsmart recently, I couldn't help myself from looking at the bettas, even though I know myself, and knew it could get me in trouble. There were many, but one really caught my eye. She was small, and sooooooo cute. She was white with dark, almost black fins. Is is true that most white bettas change color? Do most of them turn into marbles? Reason I ask is marbles are my favorite, but I really liked her the way she looks now anyway. Either way, I'd be happy. I have a new tank that is currently just starting its cycle. After many posts in the inverts section, I decided the safest thing to do with the new red cherry shrimp I'm getting is to put them in the cycled tank instead of this new one. (I started this new tank just for the cherries). I don't want ammonia killing them.

I could put one of my Mystery snails in the new tank to help with the cycle, and the ghost shrimp, since he would probably be aggressive with the cherries. (I think he killed the smaller ghost I had in with him). I did a fish-in cycle with my male betta and corys, so I'm wondering if I could go ahead and get the girl, and do the same with her in the new tank. That is, if she's still there. I mentioned to my husband how cute she was, and asked if he thought so too. He just grunted, "I guess so." So I'm getting the feeling he's getting a bit weary of this new fish hobby of mine. Wish I'd taken a pic of her now! So. . . do your whites turn into marbles most of the time?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That really depends on the genes of te fish.I bred white platinums and they stayed white.All whites have red recessive genes so depending on which recessive red gene she has she may get some red wash.Of course if she has the red loss gene she may not.

It would help if you can get a pic of her though.Makes me miss my whites.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't dare go back to get a pic, as if she's there I know I'll walk out of the store with her, and don't want to subject her to an uncycled tank. Sigh. . .


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

that would be a cool betta,,,man i have to stay away from this section of the forum..im gettin the itch..lol

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL.I thought you did buy her haha!

Wilds Rick,Wiiiiiiiilllllllldddddssssss!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

You have NO IDEA how badly I WANT to go back and buy her! It would be interesting to see how her color changes. But if she died from an ammonia or nitrite spike, I'd never forgive myself. So all I can do is hope someone with some knowledge will buy her and love her.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

at least your doing the smart and responsible thing..i appluade you for that..

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> LOL.I thought you did buy her haha!
> 
> Wilds Rick,Wiiiiiiiilllllllldddddssssss!


lol

Rick


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

You could always buy her and keep her in either a breeder net, or just keep her in the little cup til the tank cycles fully. Couldn't you pull water from the the other tanks?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOl listen at shrimpdiver,spreading the addiction!

It is true though if you really really wanted her you can do full waterchanges on a smaller tank until her home cycles then transfer.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i could'nt do that to the lil fishie..it's been in a little glass cup for who know how long as it is and pretty sure it's pretty stressed out..but bev does know her betta's.. also if you do this just make sure you have the time to do the necessary water changes its going to need.

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My suggestion if you get her,get a cheap stearlite container of about a gallon.This will give her room and be easy to clean for the duration of the cycling on the other tank.One gallon will need to be changed 100% weekly.Dont add substrate but do give her something to hide in.This will make cleaning easy and will give her security.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> LOL.I thought you did buy her haha!
> 
> Wilds Rick,Wiiiiiiiilllllllldddddssssss!


LOL bev..to scared to do wilds..not even sure i can keep a tame one..lol

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are not too difficult.Ill turn you wild one day.Already got Summer muahahahaha!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, you guys! Quit enabling! Its been nearly a week since I saw her, but now I really, really want to go get her. Especially after hearing your comments. Actually I have a one gallon cube. I put my male betta originally in it, as his tank wasn't cycled. But I worried myself to death that he wouldn't stay warm enough, and I didn't have a heater that was small enough to fit into the tank. So I ended up putting him in the uncycled tank, and was very diligent about testing, wcs, etc., and he came through it fine. I wouldn't mind at all doing complete water changes to save this little girl, its just that she wouldn't stay warm enough. I tried the heating pad route with the male betta, and that didn't work well at all since it only heated the tank by a couple of degrees. I may just go get her tonight (provided I can talk hubby into it) and put her in the sterilite container that is currently cycling. At least that way, I can give her a chance. Providing she hasn't already died. After all, she's been at that store since Friday before last (that's the day they get bettas in). Do you think she might have a shot?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

If she is still there..i dont see why not.. you got your first betta though it..take a chance go get her. She has a better chance with you than she does at the store.

Rick


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, you talked me into it, LOL. Have a doctor's appt. tomorrow, so we are planning on going and getting the stuff we need for the 40 gallon tank afterward, and I told hubby I'd like to go back to Petsmart and get the white girl, if she's still there. He was much more receptive this time. I think its just because we have the 40 gallon and he knows I'll be getting more fish anyway. I'll let you know how it went when I get home tomorrow.


----------

